# A new head for the 24-50 Starship and Flippinout pouch.



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have made a new style head for my star-ship. Also Nathan was here for the Shot Show and we had a chance to go out and do some shooting. He had one of the pouches he sells and I saw at once I had to have one.


----------

